# Giving up a kitten. Please, help. It's too difficult.



## ZeroTransPat

So, I put this kitten I rescued up for adoption (his brothers and sisters were already adopted) and someone came to see them, and they seemed very nice, and their application passed and such, but I am having trouble letting this kitten go. 

He is the last kitten out of all 3 of them. I basically saved his life, and it's just hard to see him go. 
Him and his 2 siblings had terrible upper respiratory infections, and without me, they would have gone blind, or died. 
He gets along so well with my other kitten, who is a month older than him. 

I don't know what to do. 
My parents won't let me keep him, and I'm just terrified of letting him go because I'll never see him again.. 

The value of how much he means to me is too great, and I just can't let something I saved, and watch grow up, leave me. 

I need some major advice. 
Don't tell me to keep him, because I can't. 

Just try and help to convince me that letting him go is the best thing. 

Thanks. 

His name is Noodles. 

I attached a picture of him and my older kitten, truffles.
He is the smaller grey one, and truffles is the tuxedo.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

It's really hard to give up a foster, especially one that had/has medical issues. But think of it this way, the more you adopt out instead of keeping, the more room you have to save more!


----------



## Venusworld21

Letting go is always the hardest part. You've given him a great start and he's alive because of your efforts. Is his new family willing to send you updates at all? That's been helpful for me...being able to see my babies in their new lives, with people who clearly adore them.  

I keep a photo album of all my fosters too. Their names and a picture. Letting go of one batch gets easier when I can look back through the other batches.

Another option is to offer to foster another group right away. There's nothing like kittens for chasing away your blues.


----------



## Blakeney Green

LowFatPat said:


> My parents won't let me keep him, and I'm just terrified of letting him go because I'll never see him again..


Maybe the adopters would allow you to e-mail now and then to hear how he's doing? Or send you a picture from time to time?

It seems like the issue is not so much him being adopted out as him being completely out of your life, but that doesn't necessarily have to happen if you can maintain a cordial relationship where you communicate occasionally with his forever home after the adoption.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I adopted a great well adjusted cat from a rescue years ago. I always credit the fosterer for what a great cat she was. It was a huge gift to me. I've fostered many cats and kittens and tell myself I'm giving a gift to adopters and the cat plus I'm paying it forward. 

There are many more kittens who need your love and skills just waiting for you to help them. Kudos to you for helping your last batch of kittens who would of suffered and died with out you. You are an awesome person.


----------



## wallycat

I gave one up that I still think about, over a decade now. I begged the adoptees to at least send me one picture or call me once to let me know how he was doing...at least at the 1 year mark; nothing. It is hard, but you have to consider what is best for the cat.
If you can home him and give him what he needs, then keeping him is ok but just assure yourself that the new home will be as loving as yours and everyone should have a cat!


----------



## struckers

Aww, honey, it'll be okay! I'm sure he's going to a loving home, especially if the people seemed nice and their application passed. Like some other people said, I would ask to see if they could send you a pic or two or Email you with his progress. Of course they might not, but it wouldn't hurt to try. The pain will fade eventually and you'll be able to keep the good memories of him and be happy knowing you helped.

I know no amount of advice is going to help too much right now,though. Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## Lotu

I have never fostered, but can echo Mitts & Tess about how much I appreciate what how the rescue and fosters raised our kittens until they were placed with us. The beginning weeks/months seem so crucial for these kittens and I am impressed with those who choose to be a part of the process.


----------



## ZeroTransPat

Updates : here he is now


----------

